# PSE Moneymaker??



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Have any of You fingershooters shot this bow, and if so, what did You think of it...At 40" A-T-A, and 8" brace it should make a fine finger shooting bow...The advertised arrow speed is pretty good for a bow with these specs....The price seems a bit high, though..Jim


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Works exceptionally with fingers...

I am somewhat surprised...the geometry of this bow is different to say the least..but it certainly does lend it's self to being a good finger bow.


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

Harperman said:


> Have any of You fingershooters shot this bow, and if so, what did You think of it...At 40" A-T-A, and 8" brace it should make a fine finger shooting bow...The advertised arrow speed is pretty good for a bow with these specs....The price seems a bit high, though..Jim


Hey Jim just break down and buy a Connie. LOL DAVE


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

hey, Dave!,,,,I saw that Your selling one of yours...It's very tempting..I've been messing around with a couple Hoyt Vantage X-7's at Ricks...just shooting them with no sights, and no stabs, just a plastic screw-in flipper rest...I shot both of them through the Chrono, at 62#, and 28" of draw, and both were averaging 285 f.p.s., with My fingers as a release, and 316 gr. arrows....I did put a brass nockset on the string to use for a nocking point...Thats pretty good for factory strings, and no "Tweeking"...I still am not in love with the draw cycle of the Hoyt Cam 1/2 , even though the new Cam 1/2 Plus is a bit smoother through the roll-over....I have shot a PSE Moneymaker, and I liked it, and it breaks over at the end of the draw cycle, and has a short valley/hard back wall.....Grips is outstanding....quiet, and with just a little "Hum" after the shot....Maybe I'll get to shoot a Connie one of these days.....Take care, Dave!....Jim


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

see ya in Bedford


----------



## predatorsarchry (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot the PSE Moneymaker solo cam with three fingers under the arrow.
I am pulling 50 pounds with 3-39 acc at 30" draw. I shoot nfaa field scores between 515-525 consistantly in bowhunter freestyle limited. I would highly recommend the moneymaker for fingers. MP:wink:


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

predatorsarchry

hey Mike....."I wanna talk lyke yoooooou"...

Or at least, have a special operation....aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## predatorsarchry (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Randall
Missed you at the worlds. You can call me at the shop. I will also send you a pm. Be great to talk again. By the way Richard Simeon says hi he is visiting me from Australia.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, I did it....I got a Moneymaker last night, I went to the shop, and set the bow up with My rest, my stabilizer, and sight...I was shooting some pretty good groups, with no peep in the string...I put a peep in the string, and it just got better...I love the grip on this bow, and it holds very well, smooth draw until break-over, then a hard back wall...I shot a few arrows through the Crono with it, after setting it up...with the bow set-up to shoot with the peep in the string, 28" modules, 61# draw weight, I'm averaging 285 f.p.s. with 316 grain arrows, and the bow is scary quiet...it has a little "Hum" after the shot, but I'll probably put a few brass nocksets on the string near the cams to settle the string down, and maybe pick up a few f.p.s. to boot...Only thing is now I gotta sell My Katera XL...I didnt figure to do much, (if any) hunting this fall anyway...But, the Moneymaker I got is dark green, with flat black limbs and hardware on it, so thats not a real problem anyway..Rub a little string wax on the riser to knock down the shine, and hunt with it...I wonder how quiet this bow will be with a 400 grain arrow, and some PSE String Chubs installed in the string?...Pretty quiet, I'm thinking...This bow is still as ugly as a mud fence, though...L.O.L...Jim


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Harperman Did you get the single cam or the 2 cam moneymaker?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

glass3222 said:


> Harperman Did you get the single cam or the 2 cam moneymaker?


glass3222....I got the two cam bow...I'm not a big fan of single cams...I did shoot a PSE Mojo with the single cam and it was a nice bow, as was the first design of the PSE Shark...I havent shot the '08 single cams from PSE...Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Jim, hows the bow shooting?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Jim, hows the bow shooting?


......DDShooter...I'm shooting this bow as well after owning it for a week, as I was shooting the Katera XL....Maybe a bit better, the Katera needs a bit more "Attention" to pull off the shot, the Moneymaker seems easier to shoot...Very forgiving, and still has pretty good speed for a bow of these A-T-A, and brace height specs..I swear that it feels like my old OLY. recurves at the shot, without the vibration...I'm still playing with stabilizers, and what-not, I'm gonna set it up with a Cavalier plunger and FreeFlyte rest, maybe...I know that I am shooting it better at longer yardages than the Katera XL...I was shooting out to 70 yards with it this weekend, not anything great, but the bow holds very steady, and I'm thinking that with someone shooting the bow that can actually shoot well, it would stack 'em in at 50+ yards...Not having any trouble smacking a few arrows together at 20 to 30...I GOTTA get used to this draw cycle, though, I gotta keep pulling back pretty hard into the wall, if I creep 1/32", the bow will take off!...L.O.L...I'm really looking forward to shooting 3-D with it, and also thinking about the Indoor Leagues this winter...This bow reminds Me alot of My Scepter 3, but it's a good bit faster, and has less vibration after the shot...It is pretty quiet, and I'm not gonna put an STS type string stopper on it...I kinda like that little bit of "HUM" after the shot...Now I need some better arrows to shoot out of it.....Gotta sell a couple bows first!..L.O.L..Oh, yeah, it's still ugly as a mud fence!...L.O.L....BUT, the looks of it are growing on Me, and my Mom used to say, "Pretty is as Pretty does"...Take Care....Jim


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Not to change your thread, but I saw a good friend shooting his vulcan at 100 yard and putting 2 out of 3 shots in the X. So he let my son shoot it and now my Son bought a left handed Katera and he love it. Don't know yet if it will be a target bow. I am still setting it up for him. But then again he is a release shooter and they can shot anything. Right??? Not to take anything from the Moneymaker but keep shooting the Katera XL its still a great bow. :wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

DDShooter...I still think that the Katera XL is the best over-all shooting bow that I've ever owned, or shot...it's hard to describe, but the Katera XL just plain shoots better than it should, if that makes sense...I think that it's a combo of the riser, limbs and cams that make it work the way that it does...Kinda like the 33" X-Force, at first glance, it should kick in the hand, and be hard to shoot, and be loud...it isnt any of those things, and shoots exceptionally well, regardless of the physical specs of the bow...The Moneymaker "Feels" kinda like a 40" X-Force , but with an 8" brace height..In comparing the two bows, the Katera XL is a tad over 3.5" shorter, and has 5/8" less brace height, and is less than 10 f.p.s. faster than the Moneymaker...The Moneymaker is not as quiet, but it doesnt have a string stopper on it...The Katera XL, like ALL Hoyts, is built like a tank, and I'm sure that the brute strength of the Hoyt is higher, but the PSE seems tough enough for 3-D, and Spots, as well as local hunts...At a 28" draw, it's hard to get a bow thats smooth enough, and forgiving enough to shoot the speed that I'm looking for...I definately believe that the Moneymaker is more forgiving than the Katera XL, but it should be with 40" A-T-A, and 8" of brace...Over-all, a few more weeks of shooting it, and I might have a new favourite bow....Thinking about selling the Katera XL, and keeping the Merlin XT with Viper cams....But thats another story...Take care....Jim


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Please post a picture of your new bow! :drool:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

tacoben said:


> Please post a picture of your new bow! :drool:


....TacoBen...I cant take and post pics....Take a look on the PSE website, and look at the green Moneymaker..The green color is a good bit darker in real life than in pics..Mine looks like that, but has flourescent green and black America's Best strings on it...It's outfitted with a Sword hunter sight, Fletcher peep and a NAP 750 Quicktune rest, and a stabilizer that I made out of a graphite golf club shaft and a round disc of brass alloy on the end, similar to a B-Stinger...Take Care...Jim


----------

